
Tapetail, Bignose and Whalefish turn out to be the same fish - jessaustin
http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/news/lib/195
======
brudgers
Working link to paper,
[http://rsbl.royalsocietypublishing.org/content/5/2/235](http://rsbl.royalsocietypublishing.org/content/5/2/235)

------
turc1656
Maybe this is a dumb question...but didn't they ever do gene/dna testing on
these fish before? No one realized they were the same species?

~~~
VintageCool
DNA sequencing technology became a lot more widespread and inexpensive in the
past decade (around the time that this article was published).

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DNA_sequencing#Development_ini...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DNA_sequencing#Development_initiatives)

------
lobster_johnson
Should have [2009] in the title.

~~~
jessaustin
This hasn't been discussed on HN before. [0] If you have any more recent
updates on this topic we'd love to see them.

[0]
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=tapetail&prefix=false&sort=byP...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=tapetail&prefix=false&sort=byPopularity&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

~~~
lobster_johnson
The convention is to add the year of publication to a title if the content is
not current. It has nothing to do with whether it's been discussed before or
not.

------
acjohnson55
I'm fascinated by the ways in which the same DNA can cause widely different
physical expressions, in response to sex, developmental stage, or even
environmental conditions (e.g.
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Locust](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Locust)).

~~~
johnhenry
If you think that's interesting, you should look into sessile animals
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sessility_(motility)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sessility_\(motility\))

------
broxp
Why hasn't anybody captured pregnant Whalefish and raised the offspring?

Then, it would've become apparent - long before DNA methods were known. :D

~~~
broxp
Anyway, thanks for the news. :)

